# Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)



## Schredd0r (7. Februar 2017)

*Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)*

Hey,

wer so wie ich vom VR Fieber erfasst wurde, aber die derzeit recht hohen Kosten für die Hardwareanschaffung einer Erstgeneration scheut, der sollte sich mal die Kickstarter Kampagne von NOLO anschauen. Für etwas mehr als 100€ bekommt ihr dort ein Motion Tracking System inklusive VR Controllern um euer Smartphone in eine vollwertige VR Erfahrung zu verwandeln. Momentan ist das ganze lediglich auf eine frontfacing roomscale Erfahrung ausgelegt (bedeutet, dass ihr so wie bei PS VR nur eine Basis zur Bewegungserfassung habt und dieser quasi immer zugewandt sein müsst - also Umdrehen is nich). Die Entwickler haben aber versprochen, dass sie an einer 360 Grad Erfassung mit Hilfe einer zweiten Basis arbeiten, welche in einer künftigen Version -möglicherweise auch als Addon für die jetzige Generation- verfügbar sein soll. Die Controller sind von der Handhabung her den Vive Controllern nachempfunden. Zusätzlich erlaubt ein Sensor der an die VR Brille befestigt wird die Bewegungserkennung im Raum. Auf der CES wurde das ganze bereits vorgestellt und hat in der Presse durchweg positive Resonanz erhalten.

Um damit dann auch PC Spiele zocken zu können wird die Software von RiftCat genutzt, welche das auf dem PC dargestellte Bild an das Handy streamt und gleichzeitig dessen Positionsdaten erfasst. Ich war anfangs ungläubig ob diese Technik verzögerungsfrei funktionieren kann, bin aber wirklich beeindruckt wie gut die Software mittlerweile optimiert wurde. Schätzungsweise wird das viel gelobte TPCast, welches das Vive kabellos macht, ziemlich ähnlich funktionieren wie die Riftcat software. Wer das ganze sauber eingerichtet hat (d.h. aktuelle Beta Version mit HEVC codec nutzen und ein passendes Bitrate/Auflösungsverhältnis wählen) der kann damit wirklich gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die Bildqualität mit meinem Galaxy Note 4 trotz streaming die des HTC Vive headsets locker übertrifft (liegt wohl daran dass HTC ein display mit 2 statt 3 Subpixel verbaut und der Fliegengittereffekt damit dann größer ist -evtl mitunter auch am etwas größeren FoV der Vive). Lediglich bei der Verzögerung bzw. vor allen Dingen auch bei der Hz Zahl kann dann das Vive Set wieder ordentlich punkten. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Wer es selber einfach mal ausprobieren will, kann dafür die Trial Version von Riftcat nutzen, die ein kostenloses Spielen in 10 Minuten Sessions erlaubt.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit Riftcat und freue mich riesig auf Mai, wenn mein NoloVR set eintrudelt und ich das ganze dann auch mit richtigen Controllern nutzen und mich im Raum bewegen kann. Da die Kampagne sehr gut läuft und bereits finanziert ist, sollte der Auslieferung des Produkts eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Das erste Stretchgoal soll die SteamVR Variante komplett kabellos machen (momentan muss der Sensor noch per USB Kabel mit dem Rechner verbunden werden). Da die Kampagne erst seit kurzem läuft und ich darauf hoffe, dass weitere stretchgoals folgen die das ganze verbessern (z.B. 2 Basisstationen direkt zum release *daumendrück*) muss ich hier jetzt einfach mal ein bissel die Werbetrommel rühren. 
Ein Smartphone hat immerhin jeder zuhause und wenn es G-Sensoren und ein einigermaßen hochauflösendes Display besitzt sind für PCGH Forenuser eigentlich alle Voraussetzungen für SteamVR erfüllt.
Das Thema könnte ja evtl auch für Besitzer eines "noname" VR Sets interessant sein um das ganze durch Controller zu erweitern.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)*

(Beitrag wird überarbeitet)


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)*

Das sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus und stellt eine günstige Alternative zu den restlichen Anbietern dar.

Ich werde noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen, bin mir aber schon jetzt sicher, ein Unterstützer zu werden .


----------



## the|Gamer (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)*

Seit neustem kann man die PSVR ja auch mit dem PC benutzen, dazu gibt es ein Tool (TrinusVR). Wenn die das mit NoloVR kombinieren könnten, das wäre echt ne geile Kombination. Die Macher von NoloVR schauen übrigens schon, ob sie da irgendwas machen können.Habe trotzdem mal gebackt, da ich es solange mit meiner GearVR+S7 Edge testen werde. Die Qualität sollte ja ganz vertretbar sein, bin mal gespannt darauf.


----------



## Guennie1568 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Günstige DIY VR Lösung mit Controllern (NOLO VR)*

Hört sich interessant an. Jetzt müsste nur noch klar sein, ob das System auch mit echten PC HMDs funktioniert. Ich möchte mir nämlich eine Pimax 4K kaufen, welche z.Zt. die beste Auflösung von allen bietet (mit 806 PPI besser als Oculus und HTC).
Und wenn nicht die, dann vielleicht eine Osmose VR. Die hat allerdings eine Auflösung von 2K/508 PPI.


----------

